# to Lace the shoe



## Jcharlie

*I try to tranlate*
*Thank you*

*You have a unlaces shoe. Lace it otherwise you can stumble*


Sinulla on sitomatonta kenkä. Pauloita sitä muuten voit kompastua
Yksi Kenkäsi on sitomanta................... (?????)
in italiano

Hai una scarpa slacciata. Allecciatela altrimenti potresti inciampare


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> *I try to tranlate*
> *Thank you*
> 
> *You have a unlaces shoe. Lace it otherwise you can stumble*
> 
> 
> Sinulla on sitomatonta kenkä. Pauloita sitä muuten voit kompastua
> Yksi Kenkäsi on sitomanta...................  (?????)


1. "Sinulla on kengännauha (eng. shoelace) auki/sitomatta/solmimatta. Sido/solmi se -- muuten voit kompastua."
1.1. "Sinulla on kenkä sitomatta. Sido se -- muuten voit kompastua."
2. "Toinen kenkäsi on sitomatta. (/Sinulla on toinen kenkä sitomatta.) Sido se, ettet kompastu."

Notes:
1. When there are exactly two shoes (or two pieces of anything else), neither of them is usually referred to using the word "yksi"; instead, the word "toinen" is used for either one. This is different from how the word "one" is used in English.
2. Usage of the accusative in an imperative sentence: in "sido se", "se" is in the accusative case, and the sentence denotes a request to do something. The partitive case is used when you're asking someone not to do it: "älä sido sitä". There are, however, some cases where the partitive normally is used when you want someone to do something, such as, "pidä tätä" ("hold this" or "wear this"). Using the accusative case here would change the meaning of the sentence ("pidä tämä" -- "keep this").


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much! I have some questions:
1) For exemple: when I have more than two bottles can I say. Yksi pullo on auki?
2) sitomatta means also without obligation like velvoittamatta
can I say.

I buy you a car next year but without obligation

Ensi vuonna ostan sinulle autoa mutta sitomatta

Thank you!


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you very much! I have some questions:
> 1) For exemple: when I have more than two bottles can I say. Yksi pullo on auki?
> 2) sitomatta means also without obligation like velvoittamatta


1. Definitely correct. To say, "toinen pullo on auki", would imply that there are only two bottles.
2. Not exactly, but some juridical terms are indeed derived from the verb "sitoa".



> can I say.
> 
> I buy you a car next year but without obligation
> 
> Ensi vuonna ostan sinulle autoa mutta sitomatta


I'm assuming this means that you might buy someone a car but it is not certain.
1. "Ensi vuonna ostan sinulle auton, mutta se ei ole vielä kiveen kirjoitettu." -- "Next year, I will buy you a car, but it is not written in stone."
2. "Saatan ostaa sinulle auton ensi vuonna." -- "I might buy you a car next year."
3. "Ensi vuonna ostan sinulle auton, jos minulla on tarpeeksi rahaa." -- "Next year, I will buy you a car, provided I will have enough money."


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you. With sitomatta or velvoittamatta I think that this is not a promise that I must hold. I have not obligation to buy a auto. I can change idea without problem.


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you. With sitomatta or velvoittamatta I think that this is not a promise that I must hold. I have not obligation to buy a auto. I can change idea without problem.


You might want to start a new thread on this. Right now, I can't think of a good translation for "I have no obligation to do something" -- as far as this sentence isn't used in a juridical sense.


Jcharlie said:


> Thank you very much! I have some questions:
> 1) For exemple: when I have more than two bottles can I say. Yksi pullo on auki?





880320 said:


> 1. Definitely correct. To say, "toinen pullo on auki", would imply that there are only two bottles.


In fact, it need not imply this. If you have, for example, three bottles, you can say: "yksi (or: ensimmäinen) pullo", "toinen pullo", and "kolmas pullo". However, without precedent context, the said implication usually holds true.


----------

